# Arthroscopic revision of rotator cuff repair



## jnaa70 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all.

A patient underwent a previous rotator cuff repair & now presents for a massive re-tear of the cuff.  They are now doing an arthroscopic revision of that previous repair.  Should the 29827code cover this revision?  The surgeon wants to add -22 modifier for the "revision" (CPT doesnt have an arthroscopic revision code).  Or would it be better to use the 29999 code.  (If so, to what code shld I compare for RVU?)

Note talks about debriding previous sutures but also used previous anchors to anchor the new sutures on.  It also says "cuff was able to be reduced to each anchor without difficulty".  No documentation of any added time or effort.  

I would appreciate any insight/direction.  Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Mar 21, 2008)

I use the -22 modifier making sure that my docs have documented the complexicity of the case in the op note.


----------



## jnaa70 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for replying! i was pondering over it over the weekend as well thought the same about making sure increased difficulty indicated in the op note.  Appreciate it!


----------

